# VMware Fusion 13.0.0



## TheoMac (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Après être passé de la version 12.2.4 à la 13.0.0, je ne retrouve pas comment "Mettre à jour VMwre Tools"
ni comment augmenter la capacité du disque virtuel.
Quelqu'un saurait peut-être comment faire ?


----------



## maxou56 (16 Décembre 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> je ne retrouve pas comment "Mettre à jour VMwre Tools"


Bonjour,
Pour quel OS? Windows, macOS...?
Tu as bien mis à niveau la VM? Dans réglages de la VM (arrêté) > Compatibilité > mettre à niveau (ou options avancés > sélectionner 20)
Pour Windows, c'est dans la barre des menus > Machine Virtuelles > Reinstall VMware tools





Pour windows il faudra peut être ouvrir l'explorateur de fichier, puis double cliquer sur lecteur DVD virtuel "VMware Tools"




Si ça ne fonctionne pas, explorer le lecteur DVD "Virtuel", puis double cliquer sur Setup64 (si c'est windows 64Bit) ou Setup (pour windows 32bit)





Pour macOS, c'est dans la barre des menus > Machine Virtuelles > update VMware tools






Pour modifier la taille du disque, c'est dans les réglages de la VM (VM arrêté), si il y a de Snapshot il faut les supprimer avant.


----------



## TheoMac (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour maxou56,
Je n'ai que "Installation de VMware Tools" version 10.0.12 de 2019… non reconnue sous Ventura avec VMware Fusion 13.0.
Il doit y avoir une version plus récente de "Installation de VMware Tools" mais pas trouvée…
(C'est pour installer un ancien macOS)


----------



## maxou56 (17 Décembre 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> Je n'ai que "Installation de VMware Tools" version 10.0.12 de 2019… non reconnue sous Ventura avec VMware Fusion 13.0.
> Il doit y avoir une version plus récente de "Installation de VMware Tools" mais pas trouvée…
> (C'est pour installer un ancien macOS)


Bonjour,
Tu souhaites installer une VM Ventura ou une version plus ancienne de macOS?
C'est bien sur la VM que tu installes VMware Tools?
La capture si-dessus a été faite avec un mac sous Monterey et une VM sous Mojave.

Quand tu démarres la VM, une fois que macOS est bien démarré, puis que tu cliques sur "installation de VMware Tools" dans la barre des menus, tu as un message d'erreur?
La version "installation de VMware Tools" doit peut être dépendre de la version de la VM de macOS, mais elle est télécharger automatiquement.
Par exemple sur une VM Mojave, c'est la version 12.1.0 du 02/08/2022:


----------



## TheoMac (18 Décembre 2022)

C'est une version 12.1.0 du 2 août 2022 à l'écran ci-dessus alors que je n'ai sous la main qu'une version 10.0.2 du 4 octobre 2019 pour mettre sur VMware Fusion 13.0 sous Ventura 13.0.1 afin de pouvoir y installer un ancien système macOS.
VMware Fusion 13.0 est déjà installé sur Ventura 13.0.1 mais pas moyen d'exécuter "Update VMware Tools" :
*Unable to update run-time folder 
sharing status: VMware Tools are not 
running in the guest*


----------



## maxou56 (18 Décembre 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> pour mettre sur VMware Fusion 13.0 sous Ventura 13.0.1 afin de pouvoir y installer un ancien système macOS.
> VMware Fusion 13.0 est déjà installé sur Ventura 13.0.1 mais pas moyen d'exécuter "Update VMware Tools"


Bonjour,
Tu essayes d'installer VMware sur quelle machine, ton Mac sous Ventura 13.0.1 ou sur la Machine virtuelle sous Mac OS X (Quelle version de macOS?)
Les pilotes VMware tool doit être installé que sur les machines Virtuelles (macOS, Windows...).
Pas sur le système hôte (ici ton Mac sous Ventura).
Autre question c'est quel modèle de Mac, intel ou Apple Silicon (M1, M2...)?



TheoMac a dit:


> alors que je n'ai sous la main qu'une version 10.0.2 du 4 octobre 2019


Je ne comprend pas c'est VMware qui le télécharge automatiquement, où as tu obtenus cette version?



TheoMac a dit:


> pouvoir y installer un ancien système macOS.


?? Pour installer VMware tools, il faut que la machine soit déjà installée et démarrée.

Pour installer les pilotes VMware Tools sur une VM macOS, il faut ouvrir VMware:




Puis démarrer la VM (si elle n'est pas installée, il faudra l'installer):
Une fois démarrer, cliquer sur "install VMware Tools" ou si la VM était déjà installé "update VMware tools" ou ici sur la capture "reinstall VMware Tools" car il est déjà installé et à jour:


----------



## TheoMac (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci maxou56 pour toutes ces informations et ton aide.
Je crois que je vais reprendre le problème à zéro et réinstaller VMware Fusion 13.0.0 en suivant de près tes sages conseils.
Je suis sur un Mac mini Intel (2018), donc compatible (éligible) à la VM 13
J’avais téléchargé VMware directement sur le site de vmware.com/fr et obtenu une licence pour un usage perso.
Je comptais et compte toujours installer, dans cette machine virtuelle, une ancienne version de MacOS convertie en .cdr -> .iso
Où mettre ce fichier.iso avant de le glisser sur “Sélectionner la méthode d’installation / Installer à partir du disque ou de l’image” ? Dans le dossier “Applications”, “Documents” ?
Et où le placer après l’installation ? Dans le dossier “Machines virtuelles” avec macos.vmwarevm ?
De là je pourrais y voir plus clair car je crois que je m’étais emmêlé les pinceaux…


----------



## TheoMac (20 Décembre 2022)

Sans avoir encore réinstallé VM je planche sur la copie de fichiers depuis mon finder (Ventura) sur le finder de ma machine virtuelle (macOS) 
Je peux copier mes fichiers sur une clé, éjecter celle-ci et la rebrancher en cliquant sur "*Connexion à la machine virtuelle*".
Pas moyen de glisser un fichier directement sur la machine virtuelle


----------



## maxou56 (20 Décembre 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> Pas moyen de glisser un fichier directement sur la machine virtuelle


VMware tools est bien installé (et à jour) sur la machine virtuelle, et la fonction glisser/déposer (et copier/coller) soit bien activée dans les réglages de la machine virtuelle (c'est dans la rubrique isolation)?


----------



## TheoMac (20 Décembre 2022)

Comment réinstaller VM 13 sans supprimer ce qui est déjà dedans ? Documents, etc…


----------



## maxou56 (20 Décembre 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> Comment réinstaller VM 13 sans supprimer ce qui est déjà dedans ? Documents, etc…


Il n'y a rien dans VMware 13.0 (ou avant 12.x...).
VMware c'est juste un app de virtualisation. Les documents... sont dans les différentes VMs (machines virtuelles) qui ce trouvent dans le dossier que tu as choisis, par défaut dans Finder > nom d'utilisateur > machines virtuelles
Si jamais tu supprimes complètement WMware et que tu réinstalles, il te suffira soit de double cliquerdasn le Finder  sur les différentes VMs pour les démarrer et les rajouter à VMware ou de les faire glisser dans VMware pour recréer les raccourcis.

Après pourquoi réinstaller VMware? Je ne comprend pas ça semble fonctionner correctement, pour le copier/coller et glisser/déposer il faut installer VMware tools sur les différentes machines virtuelles.


----------



## TheoMac (20 Décembre 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Il n'y a rien dans VMware 13.0 (ou avant 12.x...).
> VMware c'est juste un app de virtualisation. Les documents... sont dans les différentes VMs (machines virtuelles) qui ce trouvent dans le dossier que tu as choisis, par défaut dans Finder > nom d'utilisateur > machines virtuelles
> Si jamais tu supprimes complètement WMware et que tu réinstalles, il te suffira soit de double cliquerdasn le Finder  sur les différentes VMs pour les démarrer et les rajouter à VMware ou de les faire glisser dans VMware pour recréer les raccourcis.
> 
> Après pourquoi réinstaller VMware? Je ne comprend pas ça semble fonctionner correctement, pour le copier/coller et glisser/déposer il faut installer VMware tools sur les différentes machines virtuelles.


J'ai pourtant bien les deux cases "copier/coller et glisser/déposer" cochées dans "Isolation".
Je vais faire : Fichier > Nouveau… > Continuer > etc.
J'ai dû louper quelque chose en installant VM 13.0


----------



## maxou56 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je fais un petit retour.
J'ai ressortie de veilles (installer il y a longtemps) VMs de macOS 10.7, 10.8, 10.9... j'avais dû à l'époque installer VMware tools ??
Le Glisser/déposer fonctionne.

Par contre effectivement on ne peut pas, plus installer VMware Tools qui est compatible avec 10.11 minimum pour les versions disponibles sur le site de VMware 10 à 12.


> VMware Tools packages for macOS. These packages support the following operating systems: macOS 10.11 and later





			https://customerconnect.vmware.com/en/downloads/details?downloadGroup=VMTOOLS1215&productId=1259&rPId=97424
		




			https://customerconnect.vmware.com/en/downloads/info/slug/datacenter_cloud_infrastructure/vmware_tools/12_x
		



			https://customerconnect.vmware.com/en/downloads/info/slug/datacenter_cloud_infrastructure/vmware_tools/10_x


----------



## TheoMac (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour maxou56,
Merci pour ce lien qui contient un fichier darwin.iso
Où le placer ? J'avais pensé, depuis VM Fusion, faire fichier > nouveau… puis le glisser sur "Install from disc or image" mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit bien là car c'est là aussi où j'avais mis le .iso de mon ancien macOS.
J'avais ouvert darwin.iso et placé le dossier VMware Tools sur le bureau de mon ancien macOS via une clé USB mais le fichier "Installation de VMware Tools.app" ne s'ouvre pas…
PS: Oui, je suis nul et c'est pour ça que je reste prudent… peut être trop parfois mais "chat échaudé craint l'eau froide", dit-on.


----------

